# XT - Odomoter reading-is it accurate?



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

A lawsuit has been filed against Nissan Canada in North Vancouver today claiming the odometers on Nissans are not correct. the advantage of course is to Nissan re: warranty (up sooner), but also causing lowered values for resale. I found this news item of interest because it seemed my km were climbing rapidly. I have had my XT for 2 months, and was surprised to see I had racked up 3,000 km. i took two longer distance trips- 600km and 1200km each return, plus add 200 for runaround while away. But the other 1000 km are hard to account for-- I do not drive to/from work right now, and I live in a small town where everything is close by. does anyone have an opinion on this? by the way, Honda in the States was also had class action suit for same reason, and the owners won. I am going to watch my trip meter more closely to see if there is a discrepancy.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

comparing my speedometer to a GPS, the speedo reads about 10% high - ie 77 on the speedo is about 70 on the GPS.


----------



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

is 10% higher according to industry standards as commented by a Nissan spokesperson on the news? seems excessive to me. i havn't gone anywhere since i posted, but will be watching my speedo closely. i only noticed the higher km as i was comparing to my previous car, a toyota corolla, that i drove for 5 years, and put on 70K km in that time (with 2 fulltime working periods driving 60km/day return).


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Over here in Oz we have some highways with distance markers for checking the accuracy of odometers. They are usually marked every 1 km from 0 km (start) through to 5 km (finish). At the end you can guage if your odometer is correct by making sure it has increased by 5 km from what it was at the start.

Do you have something similar over there you could try ?

Don't go by the distances on town direction signs. As roads change, the distances change also but usually it takes some time before the signs and hence the distances marked change.


----------



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

yes, we have some odometer checks in canada. there are more on 4-lane hwys in the US whose border is close to us. i am going south next weekend, and will try the check. thanks for the input.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

i suspect the same thing since fuel consumption is EXTREMELY high...
i can only get 380-400km a tank MAX before the light comes on....
A v6 does better than that ! ><


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> comparing my speedometer to a GPS, the speedo reads about 10% high - ie 77 on the speedo is about 70 on the GPS.


Exactly the same here... 110kmph at speedo & 100kmph at the GPS.


----------



## bcxtrail (Jan 7, 2007)

Ladybirdmt:

This is a very disturbing finding. We've never checked our odo readings, but in the back of my mind, I've always suspected that the car was clocking more kms that we were actually driving.

Is this lawsuit of yours a class action suit or individual-based? I'm also in the Vancouver area. if you need a supporting claim, I might be interested once I've had a chance to do a proper test of the odometer.

Cheers,

bcxtrail


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

this is gettin REALLLY interesting....lemme know if theres anything i could do here that could help


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a suspicion that it is nothing to do with defrauding the customer, but I have always believed the odometer accuracy was only within 10%. 
British police usually allow a 10% margin before prosecuting for speeding offences and it might be a subtle way of encouraging peeps to keep within the speed limit - if you think you are going quicker than you actually are.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

This is not news to me, as most (if not all) car manufacturers do that.

It does make the claims put forward by car manufacturers in terms of fuel consumption averages look a bit more pretty than what they actually are.

HERE are the details of the HONDA class action and I would be interested in reading the details of the Nissan one.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

the Q one has to ask is .......
Due to manuf tolerances the Odometer can never be 100% accurate, at least not on volume production. So where do you go - if its too high then warranties are too short - if its too low, you get done for speeding. I think peeps are on a hiding to nothing. A bit of common sense should prevail, with a _known _tolerance.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

wait ... are we talkin odommeter or speedometer here ???? its totally different isnt it ?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Ice512 said:


> wait ... are we talkin odommeter or speedometer here ???? its totally different isnt it ?


strictly speaking - yes - but arent they both driven by the same input and therefore equally (in)accurate?


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> strictly speaking - yes - but arent they both driven by the same input and therefore equally (in)accurate?


that ive no idea since i aint no mechanical genius.....


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

on a similar note - UK peeps might want to read this.


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

cheers mad hat man, i do hate those cameras, they seem to like changing the speed limit for no particular reason other than to catch people out. The noise of the road service is so off putting that you often don't see speed restrictions until your on them, with the camera on theback. Which obviously involves rapid braking- not very safe. Going form kent to my sisters in gloucester, that part of the road often makes me decide to take the north of london route.

I find the whole odomoter reading subject worrying, my xt is nearly 7 years old, so warranties not a problem, but if nissan readings are worse it will effect long term values


----------



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

interested in all the input. BCTv news ran the item one time only, as far as i know. the lawyer representing the client (or maybe the lawyer was suing nissan himself?) was interviewed, but no details as to firm, etc. i've not heard any further information on the lawsuit. i suppose the TV station may have more info as to: what law firm, and if one could participate in the class-action suit.
i bought my xt used, with warranty up already, so my concern is when i go to sell it, it will be devalued due to mileage. so much for the mileage declaration on the vehicle transfer form. and another point, my daughter mentioned, is people who rented this vehicle paid extra for mileage they didn't rack up (i bought if from a rental company). if one put on larger tires, would that not reduce the rotations being recorded on the odometer? i know it's not recommended, but this accurate odometer business seems like a farce, and just a marketing ploy to manipulate resale values.


----------

